# Harrys story + 4 1/2 months on.



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What a great story!!! Good for you for taking on such a big responsibility!! You have done a fantastic job!!! He looks amazing!!!! He is gorgeous too!!! Love the story! Again, great job!!!!


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> What a great story!!! Good for you for taking on such a big responsibility!! You have done a fantastic job!!! He looks amazing!!!! He is gorgeous too!!! Love the story! Again, great job!!!!


I'm chuffed you think so :3


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

AMAZING!!! He looks phenomenal!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

What a wonderful story!
He looks fabulous


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

AnnaT said:


>


:shock: That isn't the same horse!!! :lol::wink:

You've done a wonderful job getting him back to health


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: What an awesome job you have done, that is a very handsome boy you have there now


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone above :3


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He reminds me of my Mario! They have just about the same amount of feathering. What is he? Do you know?


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Um, AnnaT, that last photo DOES NOT make you look fat. 

And good job, he looks like a totally different horse. Great story.


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> He reminds me of my Mario! They have just about the same amount of feathering. What is he? Do you know?


No idea, I was told he is a cob mongrel but a friend reckons he is some kinda welsh cob.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

He is gorgeous now! Poor guy you did a really good thing for him by buying him good for you 
You should be really proud of yourself for helping him so much.


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

MajorSealstheDeal said:


> Um, AnnaT, that last photo DOES NOT make you look fat.
> 
> And good job, he looks like a totally different horse. Great story.


Lol the hoodie like poofs out.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

You guys look great! What a lucky horse he is!!


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

serafina said:


> You guys look great! What a lucky horse he is!!


He is spoilt now, he is at like the best Equestrian Centre in the country.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

AnnaT said:


> He is spoilt now, he is at like the best Equestrian Centre in the country.


Shucks. I wish someone would adopt ME and clean me up like that! LOL


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

serafina said:


> Shucks. I wish someone would adopt ME and clean me up like that! LOL


lol, he lives in the riding school there at the moment and thinks its great fun when the riding school ponies break out of the field and him and his buddy get the whole acre to themselves and go galloping around it like a mad pair. Theres an 8 year old blue roan pintaloosa mare my boss imported who is totally attached to him, she wont let him get like 10 feet away or she goes running after him and she defends him from the other schoolies.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I just 'Liked' this


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

anndankev said:


> I just 'Liked' this


Thanks


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :thumbsup: What an awesome job you have done, that is a very handsome boy you have there now


He is a cutie, bit odd looking if you ask me though lol.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, you did an amazing job, 100% turnaround!  I would follow you around like he does if you did all of that for me! haha  Awsome job, he looks wonderful


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

BarrelAddict said:


> Wow, you did an amazing job, 100% turnaround! I would follow you around like he does if you did all of that for me! haha  Awsome job, he looks wonderful


lol, hes a wee dote so he is.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing! Great job with him!!!


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

SugarPlumLove said:


> Amazing! Great job with him!!!


thanks


----------



## caitiebird49 (Apr 10, 2011)

What a great story! It sounds like your harry loves you and you really love him back! He's such a cutie and I'm glad everything worked out for the both of you!


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

caitiebird49 said:


> What a great story! It sounds like your harry loves you and you really love him back! He's such a cutie and I'm glad everything worked out for the both of you!


thanks


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He looks amazing.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

You did a great job, he looks very nice.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks great!!! Such a beautiful, healthy looking boy now.


----------

